# An Amish Dust Deputy Cart



## AmishElectricCo (Jan 3, 2018)

I built this awhile ago and never got around to posting finished pics. Most of the Dust Deputy carts I've seen are horizontal, but I wanted one with a smaller footprint so I could just tuck it away in a corner when I was done.

*Pic 1*
Here's the whole cart. Nothing special here, just construction grade plywood, glue and screws. That U-shaped tray on top isn't part of the cart - it's just something to lay the hose in to keep it in place on the benchtop if needed. The 1 1/2" PVC is not glued together. I've only gotten something stuck in there once, and it was nice to be able to pull these apart to get it out. 

*Pic 2*
Just a plain 5 gallon bucket here with some copper pipe insulation wrap taped around the rim as a seal. The platform is hinged at the back, so when the toggle clamps are released, the bucket drops down so it can be emptied. Yes, this looks janky - but it works. 

*Pic 3*
Should've take this pic from the other side, but the Shop Vac plugs into a surge protector on the bottom. I can plug in a sander or whatever here without having cords running all over the place.

I'm sure this isn't 100% efficient, but it works like a charm. I've never had anything end up in the Shop Vac canister except for a thin film of dust.


----------



## pots43 (Dec 2, 2013)

Have DD will move to work.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Good idea. I have needed something like it to have a bit more floor space. When you said Amish DD cart, I thought it would be pulled by a horse.:wink:


----------



## P89DC (Sep 25, 2017)

I dont think its janky (bonus points for 70s era jargon!). I dont have the patience to get something that complicated to work. 

To go vertical I need a smaller barrel on my shop vac and then put the shop vac on top, the cyclone in the middle and the 5 gallon bucket on the bottom. That would make the pipe from shop vac to cyclone very short.


----------



## SteveKoz (Feb 22, 2019)

I like it.


----------

